# Tagging members



## Pat "5mph" (17 Apr 2013)

Greetings Mods!
Just noticed the @ sign now allows one to tag members in a post.
A handy drop down member list comes down if you type the @ sign followed by the first few letters of the user name you require.
Fantastic, but it does not allow me to use the feature saying I don't have enough privileges.
Just to let you know


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2013)

Hi Pat "5mph".... that was just a test - I didn't know that you could do that now. There are little secret things being added while we're not looking! I don't know what the privilege business is about, though...

Ah yes, now I do. I've had to take the @ out to be able to post....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2013)

Shaun is still tinkering with it at the moment.


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2013)

@Pat "5mph" - @deptfordmarmoset - @ianrauk - it's now active - I'll post an announcement about it shortly. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (20 Apr 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tagme-add-on-installed.128632/


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2013)

@Shaun - thanks very much!


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2013)

Excellent Shaun


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Apr 2013)

@Shaun It's working now, thanks


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Apr 2013)

@Shaun - aren't you soon going to get hacked off with all the alerts?
Cheers


----------



## Theseus (20 Apr 2013)

I wonder whether I should change my name to to make best use of this and start it with at...

@tack
@tach
@titude
@tractive


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2013)

Touche said:


> I wonder whether I should change my name to to make best use of this and start it with at...
> 
> @tack
> @tach
> ...


FTFY @Touche


----------



## HLaB (20 Apr 2013)

@Pat "5mph" is it working


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Apr 2013)

HLaB said:


> @Pat "5mph" is it working


So it is, @HLaB


----------



## coffeejo (20 Apr 2013)

Cheers @Shaun


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Apr 2013)

Throws bucket of water @Shaun


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2013)

Does this work now then? Excellent 

Testing-
@Pat "5mph"
@Pat "5mph"
@Pat "5mph"
@Pat "5mph"
@Pat "5mph"


----------



## Theseus (20 Apr 2013)

Scoosh said:


> FTFY @Touche


 
Strange that, I got an alert that you had replied, but not one that you had tagged me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Does this work now then? Excellent
> 
> Testing-
> @Pat "5mph"
> ...


Uahhhhhhhhhhh!!! 
Fyi you get ONE alert per tagged post


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2013)

I like this feature, @Shaun! I also liked the "watch forum" feature. Where did it go, and is there any chance we could have it back?


----------



## Shaun (25 Apr 2013)

The watch forum add-on caused problems so has been removed - shame really, as I quite liked it too.

I'm keeping my eyes peeled and as soon as I find a viable alternative (or it's added to the core) I'll let everyone know.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2014)

Dogtrousers tagged me today and I did not get an alert. It appears that if a post is created without a tag, and later edited to include a tag, the edited post does not generate tag alerts when saved.

This may be by design to stop multiple alerts being generated if a post with tags is repeatedly edited and saved.

I think each post should have a list of tags that have generated alerts. When an edited post is saved, any new tags in the post should generate alerts, and then be added to the list so they don't on subsequent reposts.


----------

